# Kohler k301s carburetor



## Ken Floyd (Oct 8, 2020)

First post. My Gravely 5665 has a 12 hp Kohler k301s engine. The carb has a hose from the engine block to the top of the carb. My question is can I eliminate and block this hose since the only replacement carb I could find for a K301 does not have the port on top of the carb. Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Rob b (Aug 30, 2019)

Bet you can, It’s just a vent .


----------



## Ewcucchi (Aug 7, 2019)

Did the same it ran fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Rob b said:


> Bet you can, It’s just a vent .


Not just a vent, early EGR system on the K series Kohlers..... Designed to take the fumes out of the crankcase and run them back through the carb to be burned off. Plugging that tube lowers the crank vacuum. Kohler says minimum 4" H2O vacuum on a healthy engine. That's why crankcase vacuum testers are on the minimum required tool list for a Dealer to be certified to do warranty work on Kohler engines. If you run an aftermarket carb on a K series Kohler, without that inlet for the EGR tube, you need to make sure there is some sort of a vacuum check valve in the line rather than just plugging it off..... Engine will eventually start burning oil and crank seals will start to leak











Vacuum Check Valve


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Crankcase breather. Just route the hose vertically down and call it good. Kohlers use the lifter box as an exit point for blowby gas.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

_"Kohlers use the lifter box as an exit point for blowby gas." _

Sorry Cooter, NOT on a 45-50 year old K301. Please point out where you see..... _"Kohlers use the lifter box as an exit point for blowby gas." _in this picture of the valve set-up on a typical K Series engine_? _ K Series Kohlers don't even have hyd lifters, they run adjustable cam followers. Gotta have some sort of operating check valve in that crank tube, and you damn sure can't just plug that line. Some of the earliest K series Kohlers didn't even have the $30 4740201S check reed in the crank vent system.










Kohler K Series Cam Followers
_








_


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Cooter huh? The lifter box on my K241 is also the breather box. I know they don't have lifters and as usual you are mincing words. Valve adjustment is obtained by grinding the end of the stem and I know that too.

Like having you on ignore. Don't have to read your snarky comments if I don't want to. Have a nice day butthead.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Wrong *again* COOTER..... L-head Briggs is where you grind the stem. K series Kohlers takes a 1/2" & 3/8" open end. Valve specs are .008-.010 on the intake, .017-.019 exhaust. By all means ignore me, that might keep you from making your usual ignorant and arrogant comments behind me. I can't resist pointing out your lack of knowledge when you do and you make it so easy. 

Still into correcting peoples spelling and grammar when they post just trying to get help to reinforce your feelings of superior intellect? _"Don't have to read your snarky comments if I don't want to"...... _You ended the sentence with a preposition, but it is a really good thought you should keep in mind. I fully encourage you to click the "Ignore" button in my profile. It would be best for both of us, but the only thing standing in your way as usual is your giant ego....

To keep other readers from possibly believing you know what you're talking about, and destroying their valves in the process (I'll just encourage you to go ahead and grind the stems on your K241), here's how you actually adjust the valves on a K Series Kohler Engine.....










K Series Kohler Valve Adjustment


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Don't need to, it's just peachy and yes, I have the shop manual too.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

SidecarFlip said:


> Don't need to, it's just peachy and yes, I have the shop manual too.


Obviously haven't bothered to actually read it..... That's exactly what makes you so endearing to people on this Forum Cooter, so damn sure of yourself even when you're completely wrong and never willing to actually admit it. I'm gonna be the big boy here and hit that "Ignore" button for you. It gets so tiring seeing your BS post....


----------

